# Hill Country Deer Lease Openings



## Hunter1954 (Jul 6, 2014)

Have a couple of openings on my lease in Real county outside of Barksdale. Lease is approx. 750 acres located next to a low fence game preserve with no hunting. Lease fee is $2500. Game includes whitetail, axis, fallow, blackbuck, aoudad and hogs. Camp has water & electric. If interested and wish to discuss further PM me with your contact information and I will be in touch. Thanks


----------



## JVR (Apr 27, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm interested also could you sent ranch rules or camp rules is it year round, how many guns on lease etc I'
Thanks
Craig 
[email protected]


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Interested as well could you please pm me the details or email if easier at [email protected]


----------



## Jamie R (Aug 6, 2014)

interested please send details to [email protected]


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Interested. I assume Turke also? Send info to [email protected]


----------



## mwranch (Sep 24, 2014)

Interested if still available. Please send information to [email protected]


----------



## pink pole dad (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hill country lease*

I'm interested in the lease you have openings on could you send more information we currently have a lease in Real county but it is being sold.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm interested in the lease. Please call me at (512)809-2302 for some more info.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

how many guns are you putting on 750ac?
in Barksdale that could be the side of a big hill...


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm still interested if you still have openings? My email is [email protected]


----------



## amartin (Jan 21, 2015)

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody ever hear from the OP?


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Never heard back


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Dude probably got buried in phone calls!!


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Be careful of a J.B. H#++o.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever hear back from the OP?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I know of JB H#tto.Good advise Oldblue.


----------

